# Overlay in View eines anderen Plug-Ins zeichnen



## a1263823 (13. Nov 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem, für das ich noch keine Lösung gefunden habe. Ich habe zwei Plug-Ins, das eine zeigt eine Grafik in einer View an, und mit dem zweiten Plug-in soll man Punkte als Overlay auf diese Grafik setzen können. D.h. das ClickEvent sollte möglichst im zweiten PlugIn abgefangen werden, und dann sollte irgendeine transparente Zeichenfläche über die Grafik zu legen sein, aber auch im zweiten PlugIn. Hat jemand einen Rat?

Viele Grüße


----------



## a1263823 (19. Nov 2009)

Kennt denn niemand eine Möglichkeit, wie ich mit einem Plug-In ein Bild anzeigen kann und mit einem anderen Plug-In ein Overlay darüber?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Nov 2009)

Ein Decorator zb, aber ich verstehe nicht ganz was du machen willst.


----------

